# Attic window



## cibula11 (Feb 27, 2007)

I recently  bought new double hung vinyl replacements for my attic.  They measure 24" by 36" tall.  I also have realized that they may not be large enough for use in a bedroom.  The house is older, and the attic space has been coded on the assesors page as finished as well as a bedroom.  Am I okay using these replacements or is my only option to make a mess and make the windows larger?


----------



## cibula11 (Feb 28, 2007)

I am also considering just putting the replacements in and when I sell, deal with adding a casement window that would be code.  The windows are only off of code by 2 inches or so.  I think I will be safe, its just not exactly code.  If we sell and this is an issue, I will replace the double hung.  My guess is that it will NOT be an issue since the house has existing this way for several years.


----------



## cibula11 (Mar 11, 2007)

Another question.  I was wondering if anyone new what the 2003 International Building Code says for a size of a window in a bedroom.  Our 24x36 windows, I'm guessing, are not coded for a bedroom.  I know our area uses the 03 IBC for building code.  Would a casement of this same rough opening dimension work?


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey Cibula:
You have asked 3 questions now and haven't gotten a single answer, so I will try my hand at it.
I don't have IBC in my library but I have been told the bedroom windows have to be 36" wide and provide a certain square foot opening for escape.
Windows are always sized by the width first, so, if you have 24" wide windows a casement would not help anything. Some casement windows slide the pane over in the opening as they go out; you can stand inside and wash both sides of the window. That being said, those same casement windows will limit your space another 4 to 6 inches; no help at all.
Glenn


----------



## cibula11 (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks.  I talked with a window guy that gave me a guide that specified what size would be considered Egress.  I have two options.  A double hung that measures 3 ft wide by 5 feet tall.  Or a casement that measures 2.5 wide and 4 ft tall.  I think due to the space I will go with a casement.   Thanks for your insight.


----------



## cibula11 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have asked a couple questions regarding egress windows. 
I recently found a pamphlet from American Craftsman Windows. They have marked which windows comply with the 5.7 sq ft. rule for egress windows. They basically said that for a double hung to be egress it has be be 3 feet wide by 5 ft tall (give or take an inch or two)..and for casements the smallest egress is 28" wide by 48" tall. 

So, my question is, Do you all have windows this large or larger in your bedrooms? I just can't believe that in every sleeping room you need windows this large. There is not a room in my house with windows like this. So do any of my bedrooms meet code?


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 13, 2007)

Your bedrooms and mine meet the code in that they are grandfathered in. My house was built in 1956.
Glenn


----------



## cibula11 (Mar 13, 2007)

So, if I need to replace the ones in my bedroom, which I do, can I use the same size?  I think as long as I'm not having to do major remodeling I can use the same size windows.  Does that sound right?  I'm waiting to hear back from our town's building inspector who should be able to shed some light.


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry, no changing windows is major remodeling and the window size should be changed. Keep in mind the window egress is for the protection of you and your family.
Glenn


----------



## cibula11 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks.  I talked with our building inspector and he said that if the area was coded and used as a bedroom with the current windows you COULD replace the windows and use the same size.  He recommended that it would be best to just install a code compliant window to save hassle later.  So, that's what I will do.


----------

